# I'm officially frogless!



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, after reducing my collection years ago with a break up (40ish species to 10), then nearly quiting over a soar deal, as of today i'm frogless! Have already signed up to FA (bit like AA!) meeting, but Richie has helped me with my first step to get over it... another viv!

Richie (rainforest vivs), not only a top guy, but also a fantastic builder who will build exactly to a customers specs.

This is going to be my only tank, and a show piece in my lounge (I live on a boat).

100cm high, 65cm wide, and 50cm deep.
30cm deep front section, and no stepped front vent as will also house fish.

I have a stand on route viv my friends pet shop, and will have a deep light hood right upto the roof.

Its going to be mixed species, but not 100% decided what.

I think blue jeans, auratus, and phelsumo or similar.




























Also not decided style I want to built it. Thoughts?

Cant decide if I should do: 
*A tangle root background,

Raf's roots:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium.html

* A stump or fake buttress (have loads of wood and foam etc)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/65988-peninsula-49.html

*Rock work- hard to do and get right!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/22002-60-gallon-construction.html

Or normal back with broms etc, but smaller water area.

Always liked clippos viv.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/34444-jungle-juwel-10.html


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I've done Pumilio with various smaller geckos like L. williamsi. I've also kept pumilio with vents without any issues.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I havent tried myself, but in CR/Panama/Nic the pumilio and auratus coexist naturally....


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> I havent tried myself, but in CR/Panama/Nic the pumilio and auratus coexist naturally....


Thats why I thought it may work.

Several friends have been to CR etc and said around together etc.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been frogless for a year now

Richie is indeed the man. Still have some of his vivs in the garage......somewhere.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just my opinion, but I like vivs with a single species of frogs. Lucky you because you live on a boat!


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure if this is a stupid question, but do frogs get seasick?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

You live on a boat ? how cool is that !! you aren't pirate arrrrgghh you ?  that tank looks like it will be killer no matter what you keep in it. An awesome frog viv on a houseboat (I'm assuming it's a house, boat but who knows possibly a pirate ship LOL) I would love to be one of your friends, kicking back in your living room with a cocktail....living the dream


----------



## Neon Gliding Lizard (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I've done Pumilio with various smaller geckos like L. williamsi. I've also kept pumilio with vents without any issues.


@chrism - I would highly suggest to scrap the phelsuma and lygodactylus idea. It will almost always ends bad long term. Lygodactylus williamsi are listed as CR on the IUCN red list. Sadly imports came in this year with around a hundred or so geckos. The population in the wild will most certainly go extinct so captive populations are the only safety for this species. Zoos are not currently working at a breeding level with the geckos so private breeding is the only thing that will ensure the geckos survival.

Williamsi are an amazing gecko to have, just not for beginners or people who want to mix them. If you do insist on a gecko species, go for Bavayia or Mourning! Both are nocturnal but neither are endangered!


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for responses all.

Yes, live on a boat- will post pics tomorrow when at work as my wifi is poor.

I've taken advice from a couple of friends- and think the lygos will stay in their small viv to breed.

Bred them in the past when imports were plently etc.

Single species is not ruled out- is just what.

I know 'naughty', but I did keep syl' whitefoots, and hist red heads, and think both would make a good display. Red heads being bred well in europe.

Then again, a big group of leucs or similar would be equally as cool. Just want something that will use the whole tank.

Would pref egg feeders due to lack of space for tad rearing- but then, have had leucs and tincs raise in viv.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd get the sylvatica or Histrionica! Since only one Viv I'd go all out plants and frog wise!


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Terrible pictures, but xaxim panels in. 
Also popped a brom in for scale for myself whilst planning.
Everythings arrived to make the fake roots- so will start that today.

Just trying to source big sheets of blue fish tank foam to be hidden under the substrate and make the false bottom.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I've only just noticed the boat! Is it a dutch barge, wide birth narrowboat?

How do you plan to overcome the cold winter/hot summer extremes?


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've only just noticed the boat! Is it a dutch barge, wide birth narrowboat?
> 
> How do you plan to overcome the cold winter/hot summer extremes?


Is a wide beam, 52ft x 10ft.

Only had it since November- cold isnt an issue is well insulated and a good heater- and if to hot in the summer- will get my AC unit on.

Weather is normally to hot for me before frogs- i'm t'shirt all yr round. Snow = tshirt and body warmer!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Where did you get those panels? Were they already growing with that stuff? Looks great


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

carola1155 said:


> Where did you get those panels? Were they already growing with that stuff? Looks great


Am in the UK- we have loads of xaxim supplier in Europe.

The best stuff (not the flat I used) I buy from Xaxim Panel - 20 x 40 x ca. 2 - 5 cm

The panels I recycled from old vivs. Have been microwaved (industrial at work!), and then dried out. They'll grow again though- i'm sure.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Dont think i've ever added and removed wood from a tank so many time. 

Just not feeling it yet.

Picture shows front 'trough' though. Is small water areas- but will be waterfall right hand side and runs from an external pump / filter.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Extra bits of wood added, including bits in the corners to try and break up the 'box' look.


----------



## froggzilla36 (Feb 4, 2012)

Dart frogs on a boat. Now that is cool. Tank looks good so far, can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Been busy, but a few plants arrived, and more vines added.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

I have lots of broms on route, and also a few different creapers etc.

The photos have all been taken with an iphone- so hard to show depth.

Tried today with a camera- but still rubbish!


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Stand arrived today, as did a few broms!




























Got the stick back plastic (wood finish) to do tonight, then build the light hood.

Kinda wish I'd left the side closest to the sofa open now to look in, but oh well- too much work to remove now.


----------



## DJReptile (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking very nice! 

If I may suggest a few types of lizards to consider if you want a mixed groups;

Sphaerodactyline geckos are native throughout the Caribbean as well as Central and Southern America so finding ones that share temperature and humidity requirements with your frogs won't be too difficult. Additionally they're all small enough they'll eat the same feeders your frogs will.

Anolis are also lots of fun and native to the same areas as the dart frogs. A bit more active and less nervous than the geckoes too which makes them enjoyable display animals. There's a tremendous variety of animals within the genus so finding ones you like and that are compatible with your darts shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## TheToddler (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful tank any updates?


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Rubbish iphone pics.

Most of the fireballs died of frost damage from shipping.



Sticky back 'wood' on the sides.



Lygo



Colombian Auratus.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful tank and set-up of plants!


----------

